# leg aches with estrogen?



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Has anyone else had leg / knee aches while on progynova and clexane? I have seen my doctor who said the Clexane should stop any clotting but if it got worse to go back and have a scan but the leg aches seem to be everywhere, wondering if this is hormonal side effect? Transfer is next week so I really dont want to stress about another problem hope someone can advise x


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Funny I had a dull ache on my right leg almost numb feeling last week, I did mention it to the nurse and she said just keep a eye on it if gets worse, but its gone now .I have my transfer on Sat 5th.I hope you are ok binny and good luck for Friday


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for replying Jules  I still have it, they thought I had a blood clot but thankfully the bloods were negative but Im convinced its the estrogen. Cramping in left leg and dull ache really annoying!! Oh I am almost the same day as you yippeeee I found someone at the same stage, sounds like you have lots and lots of frozen embies  I too had OHSS but we didn't find out until after the egg collection and my eggs were  not good quality. You sound like you have a really good chance with that amount of stocks 
Good luck on Saturday but I will post on Friday to say whether they have survived or not, only 5 and poor grades ( very very stressful!! Keep positive speak soon xx


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey binny fingers crossed for you tomo and remember quality of embryos does not count for everything there has been pregnancies with less quality embryos.Whew at least you don't have a blood clot I think it is a side effect that you just need to ride. I'm getting side effects from the progesterone pessaries, sweats, anxiety, coughing, just not myself anyway rise above it and it will be worth, hopefully...On Tues 12 embryos out of 16 survived the thawing, however today they are going through PGD which means they will be getting a cell removed from them to test for a genetic disease I have. On my last cycle I had 10 embryos however 5 were affected by the disease, 2 were not viable and 3 were slow growing. So having 5 is very very good! I need to phone the hospital today to find out how many survived over night before the PGD testing....Exactly PMA   Good luck tomo


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Jules. Oh thats rough with the genetic disease that makes it complicated for you. Have you heard anything yet as to the result? Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

binny I'll be thinking of you tomo   I'm down to 9 embryos before the PGD testing today. Got to be positive for Sat...


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Jules   keep positive it sounds like you will come out of the other side with some perfect embies, hope so     today will be worse day for you its the waiting around, but sure you already know that. My dh has kindly passed on his virus so im swallowing glass and legs are worse than ever but if the call is positive then the show must go on. So strange lying here waiting for someone to check them. Bad feelings but trying to keep PMA. I think best ways we'll have one. Hope you have a good day today, keep busy keep positive  x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ps hope those side effects get better, im with you with the anxiety. Awful think thats the estrogen I hoped the progestrone would balance it out but clearly not lol. Hope u have a better day x x


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

binny Funny ive been trying to get over a head/throat cold in the last week, not nice but the show must go on...and you will have a embie or more to transfer.


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

binny quick question i've tried phoning the hospital but ringing out. Do you take a progesterone pessary this morning before ET or after?


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hope u get this in time! Yes but up the bum lol sorry!! Good luck x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

At normal time x


----------

